# String zu Zahl in C++



## Moartel (9. April 2001)

Ich möchte in C++ einen String in eine Zahl umwandeln und umgekehrt. Leider weiß ich nicht, mit welcher Methode ich das machen muss. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Quentin (9. April 2001)

falls du irgendwo ne hilfe hast (msdn oder so) :

such nach *atoi*

ascii to integer 

habs dir geuppt: http://www.thomasp.f2s.com/msdn_atoi.htm - viel spaß *g*

hope that helps

mfg
[Editiert von Quentin am 09.04.2001 um 16:00]


----------



## Moartel (9. April 2001)

*Danke*

Thanx. Hast du das auch für Java? Wäre echt super.


----------

